# videos- whats next



## JBroida (Nov 24, 2012)

So, clearly i've been on a video making binge lately. A while back, i had made a punch list of videos i wanted to get through and i finally found some time to do them. The only ones i havent gotten done yet are as follows:
-stropping (newspaper, stones, etc)
-basic problem repairs (broken tip, major chips, re-profiling, etc.)
-discussion on patina (specifically the general view on patinas in japan among professional chefs versus home cooks)

Thats it on my list for now. I know i ask you guys all the time, but is there anything you guys feel is missing? I looked this morning and my knife sharpening playlist alone is almost 2.5 hours long. It probably has to be the most comprehensive series of videos on the subject at this point (at least online).

So, what do you guys feel is missing? What about videos you'd like to see me re-shoot?

-Jon


----------



## eto (Nov 24, 2012)

What do you think about demonstrating how to straighten a bent blade using a Japanese straightening stick. I know it seems pretty straight forward but maybe there is some more to it. Not sure if you have any bent blades on hand but might be interesting for some.


----------



## JBroida (Nov 24, 2012)

thought about it, but i've shown a few people and the potential for messing stuff up severely is pretty big


----------



## heirkb (Nov 24, 2012)

The straightening video does sound useful. At least for the cheaper blades/practice blades a lot of us may come across. You could have a big disclaimer with it. 

This suggestion may be tough to show in a video, but some video on getting the most barebones/decently even kasumi finish would be cool. Especially for knives like Heijis where you could polish both sides and the backside seems much harder to polish evenly.


----------



## gentlecook (Nov 27, 2012)

*So, what do you guys feel is missing? What about videos you'd like to see me re-shoot?*

Sharpening fo the long suji(270-300) from #400 to microbevel.

and good video with Deba's microbevels.


----------



## pitonboy (Nov 27, 2012)

Any chance you might do some on prepping actual foods? Proper deba use, honesuki on a chicken, or sashimi slicing?


----------



## daveb (Nov 27, 2012)

pitonboy said:


> Proper deba use, honesuki on a chicken, or sashimi slicing?



+1, +1, +1. And a beginner tutorial on Katsuramuki?

There is a lot of youtube and other material on these tasks being well executed (Theory's are in my favorite list) but very little on step by step technique.

A good addition to your sharpening library would address common mistakes, (edges to thin and chipping off comes right to mind...). I'm sure you get to see and fix a lot of sharpening mistakes that could be avoided. 

Regards,

Dave


----------



## JBroida (Nov 27, 2012)

havent you guys seen the japanese knife socisty videos we put together?


----------



## daveb (Nov 27, 2012)

Slipped off the keeper list. Back on.


----------



## The hekler (Nov 27, 2012)

I haven't looked at all of your videos but I know I still struggle with sharpening tips. If there are any of your videos focusing on this I'd love a look and if not maybe make one.


----------



## JBroida (Nov 27, 2012)

i have 1 on tips, but i plan on reshooting it soon... its in the playlist right now though.


----------



## JBroida (Nov 27, 2012)

gentlecook said:


> *So, what do you guys feel is missing? What about videos you'd like to see me re-shoot?*
> 
> Sharpening fo the long suji(270-300) from #400 to microbevel.
> 
> and good video with Deba's microbevels.



i will re-shoot the deba micorbevel video soon and i'll see if i can get a whole sharpening routine up too... might not be right away though.

-Jon


----------



## Mike L. (Dec 1, 2012)

Jon, I wonder if you could tell me which video contains the discussion on patina? :newhere: Can't seem to find it.


----------



## JBroida (Dec 1, 2012)

havent shot it yet... working on it as soon as i have time along with stropping, basic problems and repairs and some others


----------



## heldentenor (Dec 1, 2012)

How about honbadzuke (out of the box) sharpening for single bevels--especially yanagibas? Is it substantially different from general single-bevel sharpening?


----------



## JBroida (Dec 1, 2012)

depends on the kind of sharpening people ask for. but for most people in most cases it will be the same.


----------



## eshua (Dec 2, 2012)

This might make more sense in the Japanese knife society thread, but what about discussing the historical and functional differences between the profile styles of knife... I know one or two guys who thought a Sakimaru Takobiki looked awesome, but never used it, or conversely were warned off buying a kiritsuke but loved only having to have one knife out during service. 

I'm sure if you talk about Japanese attitudes about patina you would have lots of other stories about things you might not have initially expected to see in the habits of Japanese chefs.


----------



## la2tokyo (Dec 3, 2012)

Sharpening, repair, and re-profiling tips (including the first three inches or so) of single bevels please. With emphasis on yanagiba. Most of my very old yanagi tips and every other old yanagi I see could use some TLC in the tip area. I rarely see heavily used yanagi over a few years old with tip profiles that look original (including my own).


----------



## JBroida (Dec 3, 2012)

sharpening of single bevels is pretty well covered, but repairs, etc. i'll be doing soon-ish


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2012)

I'd really like to make a video on how to round the corners of a sharpening stone with nail files. 

:justkidding::spin chair:


----------



## mhlee (Dec 10, 2012)

Jon:

How about a video to show how to sharpen the tips of double bevel knives for the back side (left side of the knife when tip facing away, edge side down)? I've tried a bunch of techniques, but this is still pretty uncomfortable for me. 

Or, maybe I should just pay more attention to how you do it the next time I swing by the store. :slaphead:


----------



## JBroida (Dec 10, 2012)

no... you're right... i need to re-do the video on sharpening the tips of knives.


----------



## stevenStefano (Dec 13, 2012)

You ever thought of just filming yourself at work sharpening and not doing any commentary or anything like that? I think it would be interesting


----------



## JBroida (Dec 13, 2012)

I did some live feeds like that once


----------



## Zwiefel (Dec 13, 2012)

JBroida said:


> I did some live feeds like that once



and it was interesting + fun. Had it up in the corner of my screen while I was working on my laptop


----------



## Crothcipt (Dec 13, 2012)

stevenStefano said:


> You ever thought of just filming yourself at work sharpening and not doing any commentary or anything like that? I think it would be interesting



Here is one of his streams. You can watch the recording just like it was live. :cheeky:

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...Knife-sharpening-at-JKI?highlight=live+stream


----------

